# Regulierungsbehörde (Österreich)



## Anonymous (27 März 2003)

Anbei eine - für den Verbraucher - durchaus erfreulich Pressemitteilung der österreichischen Regulierungsbehörde:


http://www.rtr.at/web.nsf/deutsch/P...um_PresseInfoDatum_PInfo250303TK?OpenDocument
Pressemitteilung vom 25.03.2003 

Titel Erotik-Dienste hinter Auskunftsnummer versteckt: RTR-GmbH "dreht" Auskunftsnummer 118866 "ab" 

Untertitel  



Die Rundfunk und Telekom Regulierungs-GmbH hat festgestellt, dass unter der Rufnummer 118866 statt Auskunftsdienste tatsächlich Erotik-Hotline-Dienste erbracht werden. Gespräche unter dieser Rufnummer werden mit EUR 3,63 pro Minute tarifiert. Testanrufe haben ergeben, dass zwar versucht wird, den Eindruck eines Auskunftsdienstes zu erwecken. Es ist jedoch sofort klar ersichtlich, dass die Rufnummer 118866 für die Erbringung von Telefon-Erotikdienstleistungen verwendet wird. Durch die Art der Bewerbung in Zeitungsinseraten in der Rubrik "Erotik" (z.B. "Die Auskunft, die Dich mit Tania verbindet") wird dieser Eindruck noch erhärtet.


Rufnummer wird bei widmungswidriger Verwendung "abgedreht"

Da die Erbringung von Erotik-Diensten hinter einer Auskunftsnummer (Rufnummerngasse 118) eine widerrechtliche und nicht bescheidkonforme Verwendung einer Rufnummer für Teilnehmerauskunftsdienste darstellt, hat die Rundfunk und Telekom Regulierungs-GmbH umgehend veranlasst, dass diese Rufnummer, deren Zuteilung per Gesetz wegen widmungswidriger Verwendung als widerrufen gilt, mit Dienstag 25.03.2003, 12:00 Uhr abgeschaltet wird. Die Nummer 118866 wurde bereits einmal, und zwar im Juli 2002 ebenfalls wegen widmungswidriger Verwendung, entzogen.

Für die Erbringung von Erotik-Mehrwert-Dienstleistungen ist in Österreich ausschließlich der Rufnummernbereich 0930 vorgesehen, in dem gemäß Entgeltverordnung der Anrufer innerhalb der ersten 10 Sekunden kostenfrei über die zu erwartende Gesprächsgebühr pro Minute informiert wird.


----------

